# Unterstützt STeam Giropay ?



## PizzaPasta2010 (26. Februar 2012)

*Unterstützt STeam Giropay ?*

Frage steht oben, wenn ja wie funktioniert das ?

Danke schonmal im Vorraus für die Antworten

mfg PizzaPasta2010


----------



## shimmyrot (26. Februar 2012)

https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=8360-WEJC-2625#acceptedforms


----------

